# What plant care products to get?



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

*Home made hydroponics fertilizer*

Its called the cheapmans fertilizer costs like 15.00 and it will last you forever but you gotta mix it your self someone on the forum told me about it today while at his house he recommended http://www.hydroponics.com/ any advice if it be fine with fish?>


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Not sure what your question/application is.

Are you trying to use bulk chemicals for hydroponics use, or for aquarium use? In either case, the chemicals are usable, but at different dosages. They will be fine for shrimp/fish.

I suggest you look up the EI dosing method (there are links to dosing regimens in the article that I have written (linked in my signature)).


----------



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry should of added aqurium live plants but this other guy said if its not used correctly it can kill everything including the fish co2 is too much for me right now have been spending a lot lately so he told me about this dried fertilizer and they give you a lot for 15.00 ?? Just new too this side of plants


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Of course, as with any other chemical, the dose makes the poison. Used incorrectly, the fertilizer could kill all your livestock.

For starters, you really only need potassium nitrate and potassium (monohydrogen) phosphate. These should be easily found at the hydroponics store.

For more information regarding fertilizers, I recommend that you take a read through my guide for planted aquariums (linked in my signature).


----------



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

Darkblade48 said:


> Of course, as with any other chemical, the dose makes the poison. Used incorrectly, the fertilizer could kill all your livestock.
> 
> For starters, you really only need potassium nitrate and potassium (monohydrogen) phosphate. These should be easily found at the hydroponics store.
> 
> For more information regarding fertilizers, I recommend that you take a read through my guide for planted aquariums (linked in my signature).


would i have to use co2? with this process thanks only reason why i ask because i got the cheap mens

Poor mans' Dupla Drops Source kwas site my former post...

i Was recommend from Hydropontics bresula from a forum member so i have the forumla page here it asks

Tbsp Chelated Trace Element Mix
2Tsp K2S04
1Tsp KNO3
2.5 TBSP MGS04.7H20
300ml distilled water
0.5ml 9M HCI Optional??

Now how much of this stuff i use?

And how do i control my levels? Should i buy something first to do this i rather wait and hear back from other forum members first before continuing thanks

Could i also get off without using co2 for awhile? im not too concern with the algae sinse i would be putting at least 10 plecos inside of the tank 1" i would love to invest into co2 but the intial costs about 300.00 i would need this for 2 tanks (( my wife would cut my things off and feed it to the dog D


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

falcans said:


> would i have to use co2? with this process thanks only reason why i ask because i got the cheap mens
> 
> Poor mans' Dupla Drops Source kwas site my former post...
> 
> ...


Falcan do some more research on the relation between lights, carbon & nutrients/ fertilizers.
In a nutshell, Lights dictates everything regarding dosing tanks - higher light intensity drives plants to grow @ a faster rate which increases nutrient uptake.
Carbon is the building block of plant tissue very much akin to calcium for growing humans - no carbon & plant growth is hindered.
Nutrients Macro ( NPK) & Micro ( traces) are like the Vitamins we so badly need
in short no carbon - poor growth 
Poor growth - poor uptake
poor uptake = algae
a common mis conception s plecos will take care of algae, not true, some will graze & help, the cure is have your plants growing healthy.

Regards


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

falcans said:


> would i have to use co2? with this process thanks only reason why i ask because i got the cheap mens


As charlie1 mentioned, it depends on your lighting situation.



falcans said:


> Poor mans' Dupla Drops Source kwas site my former post...
> 
> i Was recommend from Hydropontics bresula from a forum member so i have the forumla page here it asks
> 
> ...


PMDD is a very outdated method of dosing. As I mentioned previously, you only need potassium nitrate and potassium (monohydrogen) phosphate. You probably will not need potassium sulfate as the water in Toronto is quite hard (the same goes for the magnesium sulfate).

The hydrochloric acid is added in order to prevent fungal growth. Note that the formula is HCl, not HCI.



falcans said:


> And how do i control my levels? Should i buy something first to do this i rather wait and hear back from other forum members first before continuing thanks


If you use the EI dosing regimen, the levels of the nutrients are regulated by the 25% water changes carried out each week.



falcans said:


> Could i also get off without using co2 for awhile? im not too concern with the algae sinse i would be putting at least 10 plecos inside of the tank 1" i would love to invest into co2 but the intial costs about 300.00 i would need this for 2 tanks (( my wife would cut my things off and feed it to the dog D


CO2 is always beneficial, regardless of lighting. However, in low light aquariums, it is more of an option. In high light aquariums, it becomes a necessity.

Also, if you do the right research and planning, a pressurized CO2 setup can cost less than $200 (mine cost $180, with poor planning. I could have set it up for $150 (10 pound CO2 cylinder included)). For two aquariums, you could buy a simple splitter and an additional needle valve that would allow you to control the flow of CO2 to both aquariums.


----------

